# Regulatory Compliance Category > National Credit Act Forum >  Templates for demand letters

## Margaret D

Hi,

Can anyone tell me where I can find templates for all the basic letters that you are required to send out to the debtors. Eg. Section 129 letter etc.

Thanks!

----------


## enyaw

Hi, you could probably get them off ACTS ONLINE - google it alternatively, when I have some time I can scan and e-mail them to you, having recently attended and passed the course for Debt Counsellors, you could try the NCR website too...
Regards,
Wayne

----------

Dave A (29-Jul-08)

----------


## Honeyman

I use this format for the Letter of Demand (complies with section 129).  This should allow the next step to be legal action.  Hope it helps:  

I demand from you immediate payment of the sum of RXX XXX, being in respect of _____________________________________ for [service or goods rendered], but which you have to date failed, neglected or refused to pay.  

In terms of the National Credit Act N0 34 of 2005, I am obliged to advise you, as per the requirements of section 129(1) of the said Act, that you may approach for guidance a debt counsellor, alternative dispute resolution agent, consumer court or ombud with jurisdiction, with the intent that the parties resolve any dispute under the agreement or develop and agree on a plan to bring the payments under the agreement up to date.  

If you do not advise that you will avail yourself of one of these options and fail to pay RX XXX at my offices within ten (10) days of the date hereof, summons will be issued against you for recovery thereof without further notice.

Yours faithfully

----------

Dave A (05-May-09)

----------


## TanyaT

> Hi, you could probably get them off ACTS ONLINE - google it alternatively, when I have some time I can scan and e-mail them to you, having recently attended and passed the course for Debt Counsellors, you could try the NCR website too...
> Regards,
> Wayne


Could you please assist e in a template section 129 letter aswell as a template for a business report _i am doing a debt recovery course and need dome help!-email tanyathompson@wfs.co.za

----------


## Moipone81

Hi 
Did you manage to get the template? I also need it urgently for a work assignment.

----------

